# Lincoln Mark LT install



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

I somewhat finished my wifes install, didn't do a build log about, but oh well, so now im starting mine, it's in my 2007 Lincoln Mark LT, for now I just want to start the build log, i will first start with the electrical, i'm adding 3 more batteries plus the factory one makes four total, two will install inside the frame rails under the truck and one will fit under the hood with the facory one, 
I haul my kids around and they are used to momies burb that has 5 LCDs and games and stuff so need to upgrade the reserve battery capacity for all the LCDS that will eventually go in. there are a few things undecided on the install, but i'll get there by the time it's ready to get put in, something i am ready with, Zapco amps, a dyn 360 but im substituting with a MW180 for the MW170, don't know which wattage amps im going to use, but we'll figure that out as it goes along, some good stuff, 
first pics that are posted are what i got to choose from amps, and some sound processing stuff, and some pre battery install fab work, i am by no means super stud install dude, but i do have fun doing it, follow along, it should be fun...im loading pics two different ways, ive had issues with one way working and not the other and vise versa, i'll try to finish the battery install this weekend and update when i do. im in no hurry to get this stuff done, this install isn't a weekend rush before the weather changes project, i worked on my wifes for about 2 years, sooooo......hang in there...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17920&stc=1&d=1272681586
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17921&stc=1&d=1272681586
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17922&stc=1&d=1272681586
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17923&stc=1&d=1272681586
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17924&stc=1&d=1272681586
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17925&stc=1&d=1272681586
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17926&stc=1&d=1272681586
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17926&stc=1&d=1272681586
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17927&stc=1&d=1272681586
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17928&stc=1&d=1272681586


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Got amps???


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

Uhmm, yes.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

finished the two battery box construction, once you see where it's being mounted you'll understand it's beefyness, now i just got too get my big ol butt under the truck and mount it, yeah..i'll get to work on the one for under the hood tomorrow, i'll update as i go along, thanks.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17944&stc=1&d=1272749659
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17945&stc=1&d=1272749659
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17946&stc=1&d=1272749659
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17947&stc=1&d=1272749659
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17948&stc=1&d=1272749659
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17949&stc=1&d=1272749659
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17950&stc=1&d=1272749659
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17951&stc=1&d=1272749659
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17952&stc=1&d=1272749659
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17953&stc=1&d=1272749659


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

O man, Zapco goodness right there! Cant wait to see the final product bro. Got any pics of the wife's ride & install?


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

GSlider said:


> O man, Zapco goodness right there! Cant wait to see the final product bro. Got any pics of the wife's ride & install?


yep, i'll post a few, but i warn you, she likes bump in the trunk...


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

my wife has a 2007 Black suburb LTZ, she wanted a system in her grocery/pick up the kids school ride, it has a Borla exhaust, power running boards, computer tweak, KN cool air intake, mass airflow upgrade, throttle body spacer, dual yellow tops, 250 amp alt, and a bunch of other stuff, she likes the BLING BLING,,, we also use it on trips to the coast, but mostly it's all hers, she wanted it somewhat stealthy exept of course the sub box, so i tried to fit everythin under the back seats, so when they are down you really can't tell, the first photos are with the car with the kids seats, then open it up it all blossums,,,


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

and then...there are 3 studio 500, two studio 300x and one studio 50 for the center channel, d-310,701, NAV, dvd changer, (for the kids) and screens, DYN 360's and 6 kicker L7 12's, and a stroller and kids car seats...:laugh::laugh:


----------



## davvv (Oct 27, 2009)

Seems like your wife likes to be the loudest mom at your kids school huh?

Thats crazy 6 l7s!!!! for your wife!!! 

My girl goes crazy with my one mtx9500 in my car with the bass turned all the way down


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

davvv said:


> Seems like your wife likes to be the loudest mom at your kids school huh?
> 
> Thats crazy 6 l7s!!!! for your wife!!!
> 
> My girl goes crazy with my one mtx9500 in my car with the bass turned all the way down


My wife doesn't need the stereo to be loud:laugh::laugh: she has her all moms club that meet up on the weekdays when the kids r in school, she has fun with it, it's great for her, she was born and raised in LB, Ca, you can take the girl out of LB, but you can't take the LB out of the girl. :laugh::laugh: the kids get a kick out of it too, but it's mostly from the WALLE movie, she doesn't BOOM it when the r in the car. Thanks.


----------



## davvv (Oct 27, 2009)

Loll i know what you mean by the long beach part. Used to work at the dock and i would roll through the hood on my way there and take pch . I dnt remember one car that didnt have a loud system in it i even saw bookshelf speakers on the rear deckk a lott!!!


----------



## ClassicCoupe (Aug 7, 2008)

Very nice welds. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sweet! I love your amp collection too.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks Classic Coupe, i cheat, I have a TIG welder, it makes great welds without having much skill.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

Stage7 said:


> Sweet! I love your amp collection too.


thanks Stage7, there are a few more around here somewhere we'll see how it goes with this install and which ones i'll use, i switch out amps all the time with my other vehicles in the past, this one works better in this spot, don't have enough room for that one and so on...it really helps having difierent wattage and sizes hanging around


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

davvv said:


> Loll i know what you mean by the long beach part. Used to work at the dock and i would roll through the hood on my way there and take pch . I dnt remember one car that didnt have a loud system in it i even saw bookshelf speakers on the rear deckk a lott!!!


yep, that's LB:laugh:


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice amp collection!!!! Would you consider unloading any of them?


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

lostthumb said:


> Nice amp collection!!!! Would you consider unloading any of them?


Thanks for the first part and NO for the second part


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

gcsuper said:


> Thanks for the first part and NO for the second part


AWWW MAN! Just kidding. I wouldn't let go of any of them if I had a collection like yours.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

lostthumb said:


> AWWW MAN! Just kidding. I wouldn't let go of any of them if I had a collection like yours.


:laugh:then i should probally not mention the rest that in in thier boxes under the work bench, oopppss, i just did,  thanks for the posts.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

holy mother of GOD! 

that is alot of gear!


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

lucas569 said:


> holy mother of GOD!
> 
> that is alot of gear!


plus one distro block, hope your feeling better


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I've never been to CA, but around here it's "You can take the girl out of the trailer park, but you can't take the trailer park out of the girl." 

I'm diggin it so far, makes me wish I hadn't sold my welder (and air compressor)

Jay


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> I've never been to CA, but around here it's "You can take the girl out of the trailer park, but you can't take the trailer park out of the girl."
> 
> I'm diggin it so far, makes me wish I hadn't sold my welder (and air compressor)
> 
> Jay


It's the exact same concept, I think they relish differt things, mine is about the BLING BLING, I haven't had any experience with trailer girls so I don't know what their "thing" is....yes I absolutely love my welder, I just upgraded it to a larger one, so now I can weld aluminum and copper, thanks for the post. Keep watching got a lot of fab and welding on this build.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

gcsuper said:


> plus one distro block, hope your feeling better



i am honestly PROUD one of my blocks is going in that install! 

i feel like an organ donor! 

doing alot better now that im out of the hospital, did a short shift at work today and im just happy to be home and not hearing people hacking to death in the rooms nearby!


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

ps

trailer tramps are freaking awesome!


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

lucas569 said:


> ps
> 
> trailer tramps are freaking awesome!


are they expensive to maintain?imp:


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

gcsuper said:


> are they expensive to maintain?imp:


not at all, thats whats great about em! $50 max on a cheap date :gorgeous: and :juggle2: giggity goo!


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

lucas569 said:


> not at all, thats whats great about em! $50 max on a cheap date :gorgeous: and :juggle2: giggity goo!


:laugh:


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

ok subscribers, just to keeping you going, got some items in today, my 80 sq ft shop pack of deadner, my BF crimpers, they can handle 4/0 AWG crimps, some White-Rodgers 100 amp relays, my 220 amp alt, some TYCO relays, binding posts and part of my battery clamps, some ball point pens, beef jerky and a bottle of "Old Harper"  more will be here on thursday, finished the other battery tray in the engine compartment will get that installed and pictures up soon, working on brackets for the ANL fuses and the temp install of the accuvolt, will have those pics up too, getting all the batteries in and start on the wiring by end of this weekend, once the bats are in and i get a break i'll upload the pics, thanks.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

ok subscibers, some photo updates, just a few cause I got to put a steak on the BBQ, put a fresh coat of paint on the cage to get ready to instal, got the other mount finished and bat in the engine compartment, the air intake tube went all the way to the inner fender well, had to cut it back a little but that's ok cause im gettin a KN tube intake for it and i will modify it to fit the filter lower in the bumper, so for now it's temp, had to make a small intake grill so nothing gets sucked into the intake, like my little v8 engine has sooo much intake velocity :laugh:, i got the mounts for the ANLs four total, one i used temp for the altenator, i installed the 220 amp alt, i got one for my wifes burb and it works really well, so i picked one up for mine, it has an under drive pully to give it about 140 amps at idle, the picture from under the truck is where the other two bats are going, i had to move the fuel filter up a little so i had to make a small braket to get it a little more out of the way, i'll get the cage in tomorrow and hopefully the rest of my bat terminals will arrive and i can start wiring up the bats, well my timer went off so i got to get the steak on,, more to come...


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

these pics make me crave chocolate for some reason....


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

lucas569 said:


> these pics make me crave chocolate for some reason....


I bought a streetwires 44A from Ed, got it to me in lightning speed

DIYMA.com

sent it with great packaging,

DIYMA.com

and this is what was inside,

DIYMA.com

awesome seller anyways, thanks Ed, glad your feeling better....my wife wanted to know why i was recieving candy from a male, i didn't show her the message inside, she might be calling you Ed, she thinks we are up to something.....:lips:


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

got a couple of things in today, was waiting for my bat terms, 








i got Eds 44A, 








oh, and an amp i picked up,








so now i got what i needed to wire up the bats i took out my techflex and techflex cutter








and we are ready to do some wiring, 








i'll get started tomorrow and i'll post tomorrows progress, thanks


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

gcsuper said:


> I bought a streetwires 44A from Ed, got it to me in lightning speed
> 
> DIYMA.com
> 
> ...



bwaahaa, i used that candy box cause it fit just right to keep the combo block from flopping around... then i thought :surprised: wait ill write something funny in the box,  cause i would half expect it would have candy in it then be bummed out! 

it was rather tasty though :laugh:


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

ok gang, i got the cage mounted inside the frame and the two extra bats with it,
























tomorrow Sat, i will start to make the wire run between the bats, so i need to start to make brackets to hold the wire along it's path, so i got out my T-Clips for my size wire im using T15, 








and making small metal brackets to bolt to different areas along the run to hold the wire inplace and keep it safe away from anything that might damage it.








































i'll post more tomorrow as i make more progress, thanks..


----------



## bboyvek (Dec 16, 2008)

where did you got this from? if you dont mind me asking


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

bboyvek said:


> where did you got this from? if you dont mind me asking


no problem happy to do it, i get a lot of the eletrical stuff from grainger, they have a warehouse near by, if you follow the link, this is one of the large ones, then on the page it will have tabs, optional, and alternate products, hit those tabs and the various sizes show up as well as the covers for them, i love these terminal blocks, heavy duty quality and with the snap overs they swing open and close to access the wire connectors, anything else i can help with let me know, thanks for the post.
LINK:

Strip, Terminal - Terminal Blocks - Terminal Blocks - Electrical : Grainger Industrial Supply


----------



## bboyvek (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you so much. I had such a hard time looking for them, I even looked into making them myself, lol. DIY FTW!!

Great install btw


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

bboyvek said:


> Thank you so much. I had such a hard time looking for them, I even looked into making them myself, lol. DIY FTW!!
> 
> Great install btw


thanks, glad i could help, take care.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

hey gang, got a few more things done today on the electrical battery install, made a few more brackets to help route the primary wire around the truck,










removed the inner fender well to get to this bracket










drill and tap for the bolt










instant treaded hole.










mounted.










you can see how the two will run the wire from one point to another, there will be more support but you get the idea.


















got the bats under the truck wired together, the end flutes on the pos. and neg. will connect to the other bat under the hood.










here is another closeup of the T-Clips, these will carry the primary wire from the ANLs inside to the 44A's then to power the amps










i didn't get the run to the bats under the truck until i had all the T-Clips in place, so i finished up the wiring from the bats to the ANL's today










I will need to make more T-Clip brackets this week and get them installed so I can run the primary to the other bats, i'll get this completed this week and post as i am completing those projects, until next post. Take Care....


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

This is gonna be awesome...... Awesome Zapco collection there.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

mmiller said:


> This is gonna be awesome...... Awesome Zapco collection there.


Thanks for the post mmiller, keep checking in.


----------



## diesel power (Sep 9, 2009)

holy chit this is bad azz so far looks nice.

where did you get those t-clips for the battery cables at?


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks for the post diesel power, I also picked those up at Grainger, they come in many different sizes, here's the link:

Search t-clips - Grainger Industrial Supply


----------



## diesel power (Sep 9, 2009)

thanks gcsuper.i cant wait to see more of your build


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

diesel power said:


> thanks gcsuper.i cant wait to see more of your build


Keep check'n in, I'm starting the Accuvolt install next,


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

gcsuper said:


> thanks for the post diesel power, I also picked those up at Grainger, they come in many different sizes, here's the link:
> 
> Search t-clips - Grainger Industrial Supply


At first, I didn't see the "Qty: 50" and thought they were like $25/EA!!!

Jay


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> At first, I didn't see the "Qty: 50" and thought they were like $25/EA!!!
> 
> Jay


::laugh:


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

got to work installing the Accuvolt, **this is only its temp home** once i install all the deadner and i'm pulling out the interior, i'll mount it up under the dash in a nice cool area, i don't want it perm. under the hood with the heat, so it's temp to see if there will be any issue runnng all the accesories in the truck, the primary wire for the main fuse box terminated at the battery so for now it's in this location, the bracket that i am making for it will just be reused in it's perm. location so it's not going to waste.


































Battery Box from truck

















http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=18203&stc=1&d=1273440648[img]
[img]http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=18200&stc=1&d=1273440648


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

this is a 100 amp fuse for the accuvolt, the accuvolt is dedicated to running all the vehicles electronics, blower, winshield wipers, headlights and such, as long as it doesn't rate higher then 100 amps, should be ok...


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

I needed to upgrade the previouse temp. wire i put on the alt. i'm upgrading it to an 1/0 awg.


























I need to put an ANL fuse inline to it, so I need to make a bracket for the ANL fuse.



















































Bracket ready..


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

tested it and adjusted it and it's putting out 14.4 volts works good










everything is somewhat in place, need to do some more house keeping and tidying up, but all in all the meat is in place. This was the ANL i put in for the Alt.










I can still get to the washer fluid fill too..



























I have to order a matching cap bolt for the accuvolt mount, when i put the other bracket on the bolt wasn't long, they are enough only 1 inch, so i'll have to get 1 1/4 in the same style so they match.. bummer..
Accuvolt Off..










Accuvolt On...


















well next i'll get my lazy but on the ground and start to run the primaries to the other bats under the truck, i'll get to work on that tomorrow, until next post, take care...


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice work so far. So where is the air filter now since you put that other battery where it used to be?? JLT makes a "ramair" intake system that would work for this install.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

mSaLL150 said:


> Nice work so far. So where is the air filter now since you put that other battery where it used to be?? JLT makes a "ramair" intake system that would work for this install.


thanks for the post mSaLL150, the air filter is still in the stock location, it was the air tube and baffle that ran to the fender, it has a square paper filter that sits on top of the throttle body, when everything is complete i'll get a KN or like but it will have to be modified because they all route to the area where i put the extra bat, so i'll get one that's aluminum tube and pick up some 3'' aluminum pipe and make my own to route it a different way, i only need thier part that connects to the top of the throttle body, then I can take it from there, my only choice would be if i wanted to run it through an intercooler, that would be cool and fun to do, still haven got to that part. thanks,, here is a pic of the paper factory filter.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ah I see. I swapped mine for a K&N intake system years ago and I forgot the stock filter sat there. 

Here is a pic of the JLT system, it wouldn't require modification and might make your life easier if going aftermarket:


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

mSaLL150 said:


> Ah I see. I swapped mine for a K&N intake system years ago and I forgot the stock filter sat there.
> 
> Here is a pic of the JLT system, it wouldn't require modification and might make your life easier if going aftermarket:


oh yeah, that looks great, i follow ya, yes, that would make my live a lot easier, i'll look into that one, but i wanted to avoid taking in air from the engine compartment and wanted to get it from outside, fender well, front bumper, and even through an aircooler, but we are way into the future on that one, i've been itchen for an aluminum project and i think this one will be the anti itch creme for me, thanks for the info..


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

hey'o, i finished the t-clip mounts back to the rear bats, i started with some 2x3/16 flat stock cut to size and drilled for t-clips.













































then they were welded to the upper part of the frame on the truck.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

these two runs of primary connect all the bats to one circuit.










the extra holes are for the extra runs of primary that will go from the front to the back of the cab to power the amps and such





































up through the wheel well into the engine compartment.



















my next venture is i need to work on the battery monitors, i got these trick little voltage monitors that are going in place of the lighter and 12v port, until next post....


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

ive been in the auto world all my life and those are some very nice welds! where d you learn to weld like that?


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

lucas569 said:


> ive been in the auto world all my life and those are some very nice welds! where d you learn to weld like that?


Thanks Ed, those were tough ones too, I was on my back looking upside on those, but to tell a secret, a lot has to do with the equipment, some is talent, but eq helps a lot, 
welding is a big hobby of mine too, I learned a lot when I was younger growing up in so cal when the mini truck craze hit in the mid late eighties, there was a time bfore airbags, we used hydraulics, pumps and batteries, you learn to make good welds cause if u didn't you were broke down on the freeway with your Axel 2 miles back:laugh: 
Last few years i got into TIG welding which is really nice, can do aluminum, copper, stainless, really opens a bigger world of fab. there will b a lot more fab work ahead, don't want to let out too many secrets that r ahead, but there will b some motorization. Thanks again


----------



## dantonel (Mar 30, 2010)

Sir... I have to say that this is one of the most meticulous well planned extremely well done jobs I have ever seen 5*****s


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

dantonel said:


> Sir... I have to say that this is one of the most meticulous well planned extremely well done jobs I have ever seen 5*****s


thanks for the kind words dantonel, you get to see the finished pictures, not the pictures of me just standing over the engine campartment for hours at a time wonder "How the F*** am i going to fit that in there". :laugh: 
thanks for the post..keep watching more to come....


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

gcsuper said:


> you get to see the finished pictures, not the pictures of me just standing over the engine campartment for hours at a time wonder "How the F*** am i going to fit that in there". :laugh:


Haha, I'm wayyy too familiar with that situation :laugh:

Awesome fab work and attention to detail mate! I'll be watching your build closely.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

sinister-kustoms said:


> Haha, I'm wayyy too familiar with that situation :laugh:
> 
> Awesome fab work and attention to detail mate! I'll be watching your build closely.


welcome aboard sinister-kustoms, thanks for the comments and post...


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow those Zapcos are some insane amps.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

galacticmonkey said:


> Wow those Zapcos are some insane amps.


thanks for the post galacticmonkey, i keep the really rare and minty ones under the bench :laugh:


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

hey gang, moving on to the voltage meters, i want to be able to monitor the bats voltage, i bought these little voltage meters to put in-place on my dash, they will go in-place of where i have a 12V outlet and a lighter. they have a separate 5 Volt power supply for them, so i can run 3 off of one 5 volt power supply if need be, but im only putting two in, you'll see why there will be two, one will monitor actual bat voltage at the bat terminal and one will monitor the voltage at the accessory terminal.










my hole saw and a drill...i love working with aluminum...




























yes, some people still use files for metal work.




























need to camfer the edge to give it a flush fit...



















looks like a good fit..


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

i put some threaded alum tabs on the back to secure them in the dash



















a little tack weld to hold them in place...










filed down the welds...










a little gooo..




























some primer...










flat black..










looks good to go...










i'll get them installed tomorrow and post how them came out, need to do a little wiring to get them hooked up.. until then....


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks amazing. May i ask where you got those voltage meters?


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

Austin said:


> Looks amazing. May i ask where you got those voltage meters?


thanks for the post Austin, here is the auction on ebay i got them from.. visit thier store i picked up a lot of stuff from them, 5 and 10 mm leds and some really cool amperage meters. you can monitor up to 500 amp draw.

Mini Blue LED DC 100V Digital Volt Voltage Meter - eBay (item 350267519274 end time May-18-10 10:03:17 PDT)


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

hello followers to my install, i got my gauges installed and hooked up. 
this was on my test bench, they were a little bright so i put a couple of resistors on them to cut them down a little










this is installed and the engine running with the lights and AC on.










there are two of them, the one on the left is connected at the battery post so its battery voltage, and the one on the right is at the accessory post inside the vehicle so it shows voltage decrease caused by all the accessories air blower, radio, lights, just about .8 volt difference, almost 1 volt, with the lights and AC blower and all the accessories.











this is the same picture of the two only this time i turned on the Accuvolt, the one on the right shows the increase in the voltage, big difference, the AC blower kicks into higher output and the lights inside get considerably brighter over 1 volt, works perfectly,










since the electrical upgrade is just about completed, it's time to start on the door panels, i bought an extra set of panels for my truck so i can work on them off the truck and on my own schedule so i don't have to rush to get the truck back together to go somewhere, im starting the install of my MD140/2's in the tops of the door panels in pods, 










Stay tuned.....


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

it continues,, hello my fellow subscribers, now that the electrical is somewhat installed for the time being, i'll need to do more but not at this stage, i got to work on my "pods" for the dayn 140/2, as I mentioned before i have an extra pair of door panels so i can do the work on them for the 140's and the mw180's, so i got started on the fiberglass, i layed down the backs of the pods, and then of course next is the fleece then the resin, sand, resin mat, itch sand, itch resin, sand, dans itch, itch itch, filler, sand, and the vinyl, so lets get started...

sorry for the fuzzy pics, my camera had issues, might be time for a new one... 

























































































Looking good, on to the fleecing....











i have some more photos but will have to wait until tomorrow. my camera took a poop and wont upload the photos to the computer, so i will work on it and see if i can get it fixed, until then thanks....


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

cant see pix?


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

oops, let me reload, there was an issue with upload, i think it was my camera again, sorry, will get it straighten out...

looks like i got it figured out, the camera was acting up and i took a look at it and got it to somewhat download some pics, it was fully loaded, i thought that was odd because i delete any pics that upload, after looking at the pics it was strange, all the photos where at the 2.5 foot range, knee high, then i though who around the house is that high,, 

he goes by the name of Jack, 











he must have got to the camera and decided to pick up the field of photography, well the camera now takes fuzzy photos so i am assuming he might have dropped it, well off to best buy to get a new one, i'll keep you updated when i get the "new photos" loaded, thanks


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

well gang, i got a new camera but unfortunately i lost some progress photos, i lost all the ones with fleecing and resin, sorry, i kind of jumped forward on the install, sorry for the jump, i'll make it up on the tweeter install, these are pods for the md140/2's

stretching the vinyl, for some reason my photos are loading out of sync, sorry will have to figure out why, it only happens when i load from my Mac.




































































finished look, looks good...


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

some photos on the door panel, the duct tape is there so i don't skuff the arm rest moving them around.


















































i'll get to work on the tweeter pods this week and upload as i make progress, should go smoothly with the new camera, until next time, thanks for the interest...


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

started with my tweeter pods, new camera is working out fine, going to place them in the out reaches of the dash.



















A little Duct tape










held in place with a little tack glue










real light resin just to harden, don't want it to fall off from the top.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

need to add some mat to the pod, i picked up this paper cutter, makes it real easy to rip out small pieces of fill mat.





























added a little more mat










out of the car for some more mat


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

some slight trimming











place the cup to see where i need a little more trimming











looks good for today, i'll work on the other tomorrow and try to get some fleecing done to it,











until my next post thanks for keeping up....


----------



## sn95chico (May 10, 2010)

what a great install bro 

you are really good at what you do 

keep it up 

i cant wait to see more pics 

keep them coming 

:laugh:


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

sn95chico said:


> what a great install bro
> 
> you are really good at what you do
> 
> ...


thanks for the post sn95chico and the kind words, welcome aboard, stay tuned, more to come....


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks good. Excited to the end result.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

Austin said:


> Looks good. Excited to the end result.


thanks Austin, got a few more goodies on the way,


----------



## tdc_worm (Sep 24, 2009)

weak effort...hahaha just kidding....giving me some ideas for my boat install...


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

tdc_worm said:


> weak effort...hahaha just kidding....giving me some ideas for my boat install...


thanks for the post tdc_worm that sounds like a great boat install, post it when you get started on it,


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

well started on the passenger-side, got the backside of the pod completed for both, need to do some more trimming, but i'll wait to let the resin harden for a couple of days then sand into shape, got some more equiptment in too, more on the way, 

ripped out some cloth, the cutter works great to rip out a lot fast and straight










a little tack glue to hold into place




























pulled them out to add more mat, still a little soft in some spots



















here is one piece i got in, thanks travis, got one more coming..wink



















and i got my caps in, look good










as soon as the pods harden up after a couple of days ill remove more material get them some what fitted and pull some fleece over and start the resin process, i'll try to get this done this weekend, since its a three day weekend should have it done, until the next post and have a safe Memorial day to all and thank you to all our service men and women in the armed forces....


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

did some more work on my tweeter install, worked on my tweeter cups, don't want to use the cups that came with the dyns, when they get upholstered i want the finish vinyl to roll into and behind the tweeter, you'll see in the last pics thanks..

i started with a blank i made with my hole saw





















two different sizes make my rings











test fit for my dyns










top ring











Need to make the backing












little resin and mat




















little trimming












test fit


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

final trimming on the cups










backing trimmed










trimmed the holes for the tweet terms and screw











good fit






























test fit in the backing










finished both of them










and for the vinyl test fit










i wanted the vinyl to rollover the edge and disappear into the tweet when it's all finished and upholstered










i'll work on some more trimming and then try and get them fleeced by tomorrow and hopefully fully resined and rough sanded ready for vinyl by the end of the weekend, thanks for the interest..


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

that is some amazing work you have there and a great truck to put it in. i'm really impressed with it all


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

MTopper said:


> that is some amazing work you have there and a great truck to put it in. i'm really impressed with it all


Thanks for the post MTopper and the kind comments, how's Detroit these days?, I lived a short part of my life in Warren off 10 mile when I was a youngster..i do miss the white castle hamburgers and Shields bar pizza..thanks


----------



## Kadyroff (Mar 31, 2009)

very interesting tweeter installation


----------



## elane17 (May 3, 2010)

Wow very very nice ! I've got the not so expensive version of the mark LT
and let me tell ya, Those Ford engineers did not leave any space for a completely stealth install and for sure not one of your caliber .
All I can say is Wow very very nice. Can not wait to see your sub enclosures
and placement.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

Kadyroff said:


> very interesting tweeter installation


привет Kadyroff, спасибо for the post..


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

elane17 said:


> Wow very very nice ! I've got the not so expensive version of the mark LT
> and let me tell ya, Those Ford engineers did not leave any space for a completely stealth install and for sure not one of your caliber .
> All I can say is Wow very very nice. Can not wait to see your sub enclosures
> and placement.


thanks for the post elane17 and the kind words. yes, you are correct.
i decided to go with the "pod" design on the drivers and not "blend" the entire driver into the panels, just because i change my mind alot, and i didn't want to have to rebuild entire door panels or sails if i changed drivers, this way all i will need to do is build a new pod for that driver and attach it, 

when i started on this one, i had to be very inventive on where to move and route things around, the sub and amp install will be one to watch, the amp install will be pretty cool, i plan on building a false floor under the rear seats, obviously the rear seats will have to be raised a bit,  keep watching thanks...


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

amazing detail...can i ask what your profession is?


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

vwtoby said:


> amazing detail...can i ask what your profession is?


thanks for the post vwtoby and the kind words, my profession is my avatar, google the 5 letters on the top, GCSAA  
how that profession translates to what im doing to my vehicle? it doesn't, not in the slightest, but what it does do, is allows me to indulge in this hobby that i have always enjoyed since the first time i heard 6-15's in the back of a mini truck in the mid 80's but couldn't afford to do it the same, take care,


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

got a little more trimming done today



















got them wrapped in some heavy fleece





































i had to take the drivers door panel off to get some measurement for the mw180, so i decided to put the other panel on temp to see how the pod for the 140/2 sizes up. look good, just like a factory option, ha ha...




























got some sanding and filling to do on the tweet pods and will try to get them covered by tomorrow and mounted, i'll post once i get that completed, until next time....


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Mmmmmm...Shields Pizza...it's been forever.

Nice work. Watching with interest.

Jay


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> Mmmmmm...Shields Pizza...it's been forever.
> 
> Nice work. Watching with interest.
> 
> Jay


hey JayinMI, thanks for the post and words, i still gauge Shields to all others some thirty years later, best pizza i ever had, thanks.


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice work subscribed.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

my biggest concern is that when your bass drops.... MY LIGHTS WILL DIM! LOL!

nice work as usual!


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

silverdiesel2574 said:


> Nice work subscribed.


thanks silverdiesel, welcome aboard...


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

lucas569 said:


> my biggest concern is that when your bass drops.... MY LIGHTS WILL DIM! LOL!
> 
> nice work as usual!


luvin it ed, :laugh::laugh: yep. i'm trying to add eveything that i can to keep a steady voltage without having to resort to a second alt, so i can keep your lights from dimming, :laugh:
i looked for several hours in that engine bay, and just isn't going to be easy to add that second alt if i need to. so im adding bats and caps...thanks for staying tuned...


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Top notch work and attention to detail. This is just the kick in the pants I need to get going again on my own install. Thanks!


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

funkalicious said:


> Top notch work and attention to detail. This is just the kick in the pants I need to get going again on my own install. Thanks!


thanks funkalicious, welcome aboard... stay tuned more to come,


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

hey gang, im running out of space on my allocation for pics, so i need to delete some of my early pics, so if you are new and the install sort of seems out of sink in the beginning, sorry about that, i resized the pics in the beginning but i guess it wasn't enough so now im even doing it more, like 15% of normal, thanks.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I'd leave them where they are, and then use a different source for hosting the new ones like Photobucket or TinyURL.

I use PB. It's free, I've got WELL over 700 pics saved on it, and I'm less than half way through my allowed storage.

With the added bonus of using PB that I don't have to log in to view the pics. 

Jay


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> I'd leave them where they are, and then use a different source for hosting the new ones like Photobucket or TinyURL.
> 
> I use PB. It's free, I've got WELL over 700 pics saved on it, and I'm less than half way through my allowed storage.
> 
> ...


thanks Jay, ill give it a try on after this next post..


----------



## dvcrogers (May 31, 2007)

This is a killer install. It gives me hope for my 2004 F150. Im subscribed.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

dvcrogers said:


> This is a killer install. It gives me hope for my 2004 F150. Im subscribed.


thanks for the post dvcrogers and the kind words, it's pretty much the same vehicle, stay tuned more to come...


----------



## dvcrogers (May 31, 2007)

I am really interested in your dash pods. I have wanted to do something similar, but I have never worked with 'glass before.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

dvcrogers said:


> I am really interested in your dash pods. I have wanted to do something similar, but I have never worked with 'glass before.


like i mentioned before, i decided to go with "pods" bucuz i do change my mind as often as my underwear, and it's a lot eiasier to make a small pod for a new driver then to redo all the pillars/doorpanels. i really have no experience with glass until i built my wifes system, i like glass except for the sanding, i hate the itchy part, so i dress my self in a tyvex suit and gloves when i sand and i also use a wet dry vac to help suck the dust, 

if your new to glass just look at all the build threads here, thats were i picked up a lot of stuff, then i just either added or deleted some steps that work for me in my situation, i've lost a lot of resin in the beginning by mixing too much and the pot harden up, but you get the hang of it, just try making a couple of things on the side, take some fleece and staple it between to boards and try it that way so you can get a little experience making something that doesn't count, then just throw it away. that's how i started with it.


----------



## dvcrogers (May 31, 2007)

Good advice! Thanks and keep those pictures coming.


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

well followers, hope everyone had a safe memorial day, finished up my tweet pods below are my progress photos, 

needed to add a little fill here and there, bcuz it's getting covered, doesn't have to be perfect, when i painted my wifes, man that was a long process, any little imperfections showed, spent more time prep for paint then it took to build them ha ha










had to cut the backs for wires and had to be able to put the nut on the back.










a little look inside










test fit. looks good




















ready for vinyl, got out the heat gun, BF scissors and some super tack 76










pull, heat, stretch, pull heat stretch, heat heat stretch, pull pull heat, stretch...










looks good..



















before you ask, i cheated, there is a seam it's not one piece, too many curves in too many different direction, it couldn't be one piece and i wasn't about to get out my sewing machine ha ha


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

got both of them covered, looking good..










put a little butyl rubber tape on the back incase of any rubbing issues










secured to the pillars..










looks good, well see how they sound in a few weeks,,





























well this will be the next project, to get these MW180's in my doors and build the grills and covers onto the door panels, i'm going for the 180 mounted to the door in a somewhat door enclosure, sealing up as much of the door as i can, and do the grill and surround as a "pop off" type unit on the panel, well see how it goes, this one will be a bit longer then the others so stay tuned,,,

if anyone from Fanta is watching,, 

"when i'm out installing car audio, i like to cool off and refresh with a nice ice cold can of orange Fanta, so refreshing to the body." 

PM me and i'll give you me address to send me free Fanta for your product placement in my install thread,, thanks..


----------



## elane17 (May 3, 2010)

Yea been waiting on those pics they look great! Although I would love to get an ideal how those look from outside . In my last setup on an 2000 s-10 I had my ID nx30's in the factory location and they were great. How do you think the image would move being that yours are pointed directly at you?
GREAT Great Work!!!


----------



## dvcrogers (May 31, 2007)

Way to go. Great work man!


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

elane17 said:


> Yea been waiting on those pics they look great! Although I would love to get an ideal how those look from outside . In my last setup on an 2000 s-10 I had my ID nx30's in the factory location and they were great. How do you think the image would move being that yours are pointed directly at you?
> GREAT Great Work!!!


roughly they are pointing off axis, drivers pointed to the passenger seat and vice versa, not directly at me, there is some wiggle room with them, i can move them about a 1/4 inch in either direction, i'll play around with the imaging once they are hooked up and running, and then agian if i don't like them at all, i can just make another pair, :laugh::laugh:


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

dvcrogers said:


> Way to go. Great work man!


thanks Dave,


----------



## dvcrogers (May 31, 2007)

want to sell 'em? lol


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

dvcrogers said:


> want to sell 'em? lol


when i fire them up in about a month and it turns out that i don't like them, you can have them, $4.80 shipping, less the drivers of course...:laugh:


----------



## dvcrogers (May 31, 2007)

Consider'em sold. LOL


----------



## dvcrogers (May 31, 2007)

No really man, you will love them. But if not, you have options. heheheh.


----------

